# The top 5 myths about mineral oil (paraffinum liquidum)



## purpleRain

Just check this link if you are interested, it's all about mineral oil which we can find in lots of moisterizers as we all know






The top 5 myths about mineral oil - Part 1 | The Beauty Brains


----------



## Ashley

Thanks for sharing! I still think mineral oil makes me break out :/


----------



## magosienne

thanks, that article is great and informative.


----------



## lotusindigo

The article just keeps claiming that there are no scientific studies suggesting that mineral oil is harmful to skin. But where is the scientific evidence that supports what THEY think is true, ie that mineral oil is NOT harmful and actually beneficial for skin? Example:

Quote:
3. Mineral oil robs the skin of vitamins. Since many vitamins are oil based, people assume that mineral oil will pull them out of your skin. There is no legitimate scientific evidence that this is true. Mineral oil has no effect on the vitamin levels in your skin. Scientific evidence nada. I don't really have any strong opinions on mineral oil. I just think this is a poorly argued article.


----------



## Adrienne

Thanks for posting


----------



## monniej

i've never heard any of these claims before, except number 5. i always thought the main problem was that it can clog your pores. very interesting.


----------



## purpleRain

I haven't heard of this before too. I thought it was just pore clogging.

I don't know what is true but it's always good to have lots of information right?!


----------



## Grindy

Uhh, sometimes having so much information makes me feel dizzy, so little products are actually FREE of any harmful ingredient


----------



## SkinCareFanatic

That Is Good Stuff!


----------



## Dean SK

You have to listen to your body, all natural health products have no scientific prove. One website says good about one thing but another website can say bad about the same thing.


----------



## Helen k

Well my experience with “mineral oil” is that whenever i use a product that contains it it  automatically  Makes me brakeout and really badly so it most certainly clogs pours


----------



## Francisca R. Hinson

The mineral oil or vitamin minerals come in the market after plenty of testing done.  And it have no effect on the vitamin levels in your skin. So, we can use them.


----------

